# Locust posts



## Bill J (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello. Does anybody know of a supplier of black locust fence posts in the Michigan, Ohio, Indiana or Pennsylvania? I am looking for a large quantity. Thanks.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Amish? They cut alot around here. Some regular people do too


----------

